# New Computer , Remove Win 10 , Install Win 7 , Possible ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..........Looks like my 6 year old ASUS is about to die ! So , IF , I decide to purchase a new pooter , can I remove win 10 and get win 7 installed ? , thanks , fordy


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I was told by a technician not to do that. Besides the fact of the expense (over $100.), he said there would be a problem with backwards compatibility of some of the drivers. Better to buy a reconditioned computer already running Win 7. EBay is full of them, and some of the sellers are certified to recondition a PC.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You can still buy brand new computers with wi dows 7 installed. Dell sells them in their business section.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> I was told by a technician not to do that. Besides the fact of the expense (over $100.), he said there would be a problem with backwards compatibility of some of the drivers. Better to buy a reconditioned computer already running Win 7. EBay is full of them, and some of the sellers are certified to recondition a PC.


Check out Blair Technology Group, on EBay. Lots of good deals, Microsoft certified. I've bought a Dell desktop and laptop with good results.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I would guess it might be possible. Depends on the hardware. I have had to track down some win7 drivers to use in win10 as there are no win10 drivers for some older hardware. So maybe some win10 drivers work in win7. I'd probably suggest you do 64bit win7. Well guess you have to. If the computer you buy has UEFI bios and 64bit win10, there is no choice. Now there are tricks you can use 32bit or 64bit linux on any UEFI computer. But they are doing away with legacy options in bios so getting so you need linux that supports UEFI in newer computers.

But frankly if you go through the hassle of subduing win10 and ripping Cortana and her minions' heart out, then blocking its hidden nefarious activities, win10 actually ok. You cant let it phone home to the mothership or it will try to reinstall the stuff you removed plus continually add more crap you dont want. change settings, etc. But my experience unless you are foolish and click everything in sight, if you keep browser and email client up to date (I use Firefox and Thunderbird.) you dont need to worry to much about actual operating system updates. Run a third party free virus checker if you want and let it update itself. Good firewall is more important. My third party firewall front end for the built in firewall, lets me set it to paranoid and it informs me of any outgoing communications. That will red flag virus and spyware long before any virus checker.

If you really dont like win10 even then, consider one of the linux distributions unless you just have to run some particular windows only software. There are lot different desktops you can choose from. Anything from super stark and basic to all the eye candy you can stand, without rotting your teeth out. 

Mostly I use Puppy Linux (Tahrpup 6.03) for day to day stuff. Though I use win10 on little mini Lenovo "cloudbook" dedicated mostly to Kindle. And I have a win10 partition on the old desktop too for tax stuff. I still prefer Puppy Linux as my main operating system cause I have always liked it and at this point am very familiar with it, but as I say, a straight jacketed win10 truly isnt that bad. Its the same Firefox/Thunderbird on both, so browsing you dont particularly see the difference. I'd take it over a full blown XP. I've never really used win7 or win8. I changed to linux back in win98 era. Only reason I have XP is that my used desktop came with it and I mostly just used it for yearly tax software until the tax software no longer would run on it. Only nice thing I say about XP, is that there was a registery hack to get rid of those little notification popups. Why Mircrosoft thinks bugging the heck out of its customers is a good idea.....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Is your current computer a desktop or laptop? Are you sure its actually failing? My old HP DC5100 desktop is like 2006 vintage, came with XP. Its still working fine. Over the years had to replace the hard drive and one stick RAM went wonky and so I upgraded to a blazing 2GB ram as it was trivial amount money at that point. Just saying it is still working fine with occasional fixes. Not super speedy or powerful by any means, but functions fine.

I finally deleted the XP partition cause XP no longer of any use. Replaced it with unactivated win10. You can use win10 forever without activation. There is a screen watermark and you cant change wallpaper if it remains unactivated. Thats it. And if you block it phoning home, those restrictions go away. Win10 activation depends on it keeping in communication with M$ activation servers. Block that contact and the watermark and wallpaper restrictions disappear. No need for cracks or hacks or whatever. It simply waits assuming eventually it will communicate with those servers. Can use it forever like this.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I would highly recommend installing a Linux operating system if you want hassle free and Linux os is free to download. It maybe frustrating at first to figure out but YouTube videos will help real fast. Once you learn the basics you will never want to be on windows ever again. It's not hard to learn it's just very weird because most people have only ever used windows. Bill Gates is a theif I quit giving him money 15 years ago. It's weird to once you start using Linux your computer quits crashing every couple years.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..........Looks like my 6 year old ASUS is about to die ! So , IF , I decide to purchase a new pooter , can I remove win 10 and get win 7 installed ? , thanks , fordy


If you're going to do it you should allow the Windows 7 install to wipe out your hard drive, so you'll be starting over. You'll need to backup your user files first.

Keep in mind that Windows 7 only has about 3 years left before end of life. After January 2020 you'll be on your own for security updates, so it's going to be hazardous to use it while connected to the Internet.


----------

